# Chaeto Lighting?



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know what the lighting requriements of chaeto are? I'm looking for an inexpensive, low profile light to stick on the back of my BioCube 8 for chaeto.

Thanks!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a Philips 6500K 32W compact florescent spotlight bulb from Canadian Tire. You may want to look at a smaller bulb for the back of the bio-cube. You don't need anything high tech.

Here is a page from Marc - http://melevsreef.com/fuge_bulb.html


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

UnderTheSea said:


> I use a Philips 6500K 32W compact florescent spotlight bulb from Canadian Tire. You may want to look at a smaller bulb for the back of the bio-cube. You don't need anything high tech.
> 
> Here is a page from Marc - http://melevsreef.com/fuge_bulb.html


Yeah, I need something a lot smaller, under cabinet lighting is what this guy used: http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=97202

I love that website, Melevsreef.com!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Would this work?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...d=1408474396672688&subctgrid=1408474396672806










 Also found this but the friggin' website doesn't give dimensions!

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...d=1408474396672688&subctgrid=1408474396672813


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think the 3 led system would work. Your best bet is a small spiral florescent.

Canadian Tire Light Bulb


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

What about this? $12.99 w/ free shipping!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Feel-Free-360-Ci...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

what about this

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...d=1408474396672688&subctgrid=1408474396672797

with this

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17944/si1319973/cl0/coralifeminicompact5050lamp20watt

?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I like it but the profile isn't low enough. This light has to be attached to the back of the BioCube, there's no way to clip it on b/c of the lid.

This is what the tank looks like: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp18108/si1685193/cl0/oceanicbiocube8gallon

The plan is to scrape off the paint on the back of the tank so I can place a light on the outside of the tank and create a refugium out of the 2nd chamber like this one: http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=97202


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

This would be perfect if it weren't $50.00!!!










http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...d=1408474396672688&subctgrid=1408474396672806


----------

